# Fin rot treatment schedule



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

One of my yellow labs get a torn fin and now it looks like fin rot, I did a water change yesterday and I want to start treatment soon. I do treat today treat/ water change monday, treat tuesday, treat/ water change wed. I don't need a water change today and i cant do it tuesday, so is that okay?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you leave the tank lights off, the medicine will stay potent for a little while longer, letting you skip until wednesday no problem.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

okay im going to do treatment tues-friday, water changes 3 of the following days; tues thurs, fri, sat. Im hopping for the best


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have it with one of my fish as well noticed it yesterday so will actually start treament today.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

isolate the fish. torn fins in mbuna are usually aggression related (though it can be diseased, also) and won't heal while being repeated nipped.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i finished the treatment, my yellow labs fin is getting better


----------

